# DT402D vs. DT500D Digitrax



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I have seen the new DT500D on the Digitrax web site and I have a couple of the DT402D throttles. I presume they will both work with the UR92 duplex receiver. Doesn't seem to be a whole lot of difference in the functions between the two.
Has anybody operated both of them and can comment on the difference?


----------

